# Music/Composers suppressed in the Third Reich



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

A thoughtful item for continued TC reading delectation...

http://orelfoundation.org/index.php...age_the_music_suppressed_by_the_third_reich/#

Enjoy


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Very interesting, and thought provoking.

Thanks!


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn you Hitler. The Nazis destroyed Luigi Russolo's intonarumori, IIRC.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for this. I'm glad to know about this Foundation.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A very good reminder, but nothing new for me who followed Decca's release of their "Entartete Musik" series 20 years ago!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, Decca's Entartete series was a wonderful and imaginative enterprise. A pity there was a relatively limited run - I was still after a couple more when prices suddenly exploded. Still, I'm just glad I managed to buy what I did - highlights for me were Wolpe's Zeus und Elida, Ullmann's Der Kaiser von Atlantis and Ute Lemperer singing cabaret songs.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks very much for posting this, KRoad. Maestro Conlon in his article on the home page of the foundation kind of put my thoughts about all this exactly, but the second last paragraph is a 'message' that I think is very important here. He says that "By keeping alive their music and that of other victims of totalitarianism, we deny those past regimes a posthumous victory." With regards to the composers whose royalties where taken by dictatorships and they had to eke out an existence in poverty, whose music was banned or supressed, who where imprisoned for political beliefs or for their ethnicity or religion, for those who where murdered, for those who had to go into exile or into hiding, I think its important to remember them. 

& as there are still some quite extreme political movements that deny, downplay or forget the past, what better way to really engage people about the past than through culture, through literature, visual arts (including film) and music? Its coming from the horses mouth so to speak, when you hear music such as Zemlinsky's Symphonic Songs (for bass-baritone and orchestra) which has text coming from African American poets of the time, as a metaphor for what was going on in Europe with the Jews. Or in other composers mentioned in the article which Conlin likes to program and has recorded. Incidentally, I've got some of his Zemlinsky recordings, a composer he (and the likes of Riccardo Chailly and Lorin Maazel) have work hard to put back on the map, after his music was banned by the Third Reich and he died a bitter man in exile, his music to be resurrected 30 or 40 years after his death...


----------

